# 2 FAILED ATTEMPTS WITH DONOR EGGS - WHAT NEXT?? ~



## BMC (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi This is my first posting - so wish me luck!
I am now 47 years old - cannot quite believe how time flies. Met my partner when I was 38. Starting trying for a baby when I was 40 in 2000. Miscarriage in 2001. Conceived naturally in 2003 whilst waiting for IVF. Son born in January 2004. Tried in vain to conceive 2nd child. Was convinced this would eventually happen as my mother conceived my sister and I 9 months apart at age 44 and 45. Tried 6 months of Clomid. Acupuncture. Waiting to try IUI then clinic turned around and said they did not treat women of my age. Switched clinics. Tests carried out - realise now I should have had these done earlier but professional advice sought was not up to much. All pretty dismal  -high FSH 24 etc. etc. Switched to London clinic where Donor Egg Treatment (attached to clinic in Cyprus) suggested as best option, something I had thought I would not even consider but as other options ran out I changed my mind. First attempt (April 2007) fresh cycle 2 Class A embryos, womb lining 10mm, failed. Second attempt (October 2007) FET 2 Class A embryos, womb lining 9.5 mm, failed. Drugs protocol was Nouvelle to regulate period followed by Prostap, Progynova and Cyclogest. So what to do next?? - we have 3 frozen embryos remaining of the original 13 eggs collected from Donor. These are Class A 2x 12 cell and 1x 16 cell. Do we try again with remaining embryos - understand there may be problems with embryos at that stage of development, am also thinking of switching clinics - does the drugs protocol make a difference? - but am fast running out of cash! Although confused I am still hopefull and FF has opened my eyes - wish I had registered first before jumping in feet first! I realise we are very very lucky to have our son and the chances of conceiving him was a few % but do not seem able to give up on having a second child.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  BMC   I am sorry your DE attempts have failed despite having good embryos, This Tx malarky is so varied what works for one often dosnt for another, we have a few members here who have had multiple cycles so I know your not alone in your attempts, changing drugs protocols can help, have you had any immune testing done 

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Donor sperm/eggs 
CLICK HERE

Investigations & Immunology
CLICK HERE

TTC over 40 - CLICK HERE

Negative cycle - CLICK HERE

Secondary Infertility CLICK HERE

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## BMC (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you for your best wishes and links  Dizzi thats really helpful and thank you Emma for welcome,  lots of reading to do !!

Sorry Dizzi forgot to answer your question re immune testing. Following the first failed attempt, fresh cycle - starting bleeding on Day 14 after transfer - was advised to have blood screening for Anti-nuclear Factor, Cadio-lipid Antibodies and Lupus Anti-Coagulant - all normal. Is this the type of immune testing you were refering to? thanks
BMC xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

BMC said:


> Thank you for your best wishes and links Dizzi thats really helpful and thank you Emma for welcome, lots of reading to do !!
> 
> was advised to have blood screening for Anti-nuclear Factor, Cadio-lipid Antibodies and Lupus Anti-Coagulant - all normal. Is this the type of immune testing you were refering to? thanks
> BMC xx


Yes  I think so I am not very clued up to be honest  
Ive seen chicargo tests mentioned on here and tests for NK cells but I am not sure if they are one and the same  with what youve had  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi BMC, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

There are additional immune tests you can have, check out the immunology link Dizzi left you. I had NK cells tested and had a very slightly raised level and, as a result was prescribed prednisolone and asprin for subsequent cycles. 
I don't know much about the Chicago tests to be honest, but I know some ladies here have had success folowing them. 
You will find that none of these tests are available on the NHS and only a few private clinics in the UK recognise and offer them. If you ask about in the immunology boards then you will find out what clinics out there can offer you.

Lots  of luck with your future endeavours.

C~x


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi BMC

I'm also a newbie on FF and was really interested in hearing your story as age is playing on my mind - i'm 41 and trying for another child, my son Joe was conceived naturally when I was 37.  I have sub optimum fertility but hey thats not zero so there are still chances albeit smaller ones.  Good luck to you.  

LucyMorgan


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

